# Weeds late summer



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have good size pasture being over run by pig weed this year. I have sprayed the heavy spots but even those are back again. Sprayed with "Cross Bow " , turn yellow and died but are back.
Should I spray again and again or best to wait for winter or spring ?

thank

Robert


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

robert23239 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have good size pasture being over run by pig weed this year. I have sprayed the heavy spots but even those are back again. Sprayed with "Cross Bow " , turn yellow and died but are back.
> Should I spray again and again or best to wait for winter or spring ?
> ...


Yeah, keep hammering them Robert.....should be able to use just ordinary 2-4d amine....2-3 pints per acre with a good surfactant and they wont come back. At least not here.

Regards, Mike


----------

